# Goat song game



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

You take a specific body part of a goat and you make a hang low song out of it or what not.  like this

"Does your udder hang low?
Does it wobble to the ground?
Does your udder hang low? 
Can you swing it all about?
Does your udder hang low ?
Does it dig a trench in dirt? 
Does your udder HANG low?​
lol give it a try its fun


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yay! First poster! Okay here it goes! 

To the tune of "Barbie Girl"

I'm a goatie girl in a goatie world
Oats and hay and corn
Taste fantastic 
You can trim my hooves
And put me in your car
Spoil me
Like I know you wii-iilll!
Come on does and bucks and kids
Meh meh meh meh
Come on does and bucks and kids
Meh ba meh! Meh ba meh!


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ooh another one I clearly have too much time on my hands lol! 

To the tune of "Row Your Boat"

Brush brush brush my coat 
Before the county show
Drag drag drag you around
The arena in front of your crush


Lol


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

And yet another haha

To the tune of "ABC's" or aka "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star"

Oh my sweet little baby goat
How I wonder why you cry
Up above my reach when you climb on top of the house
Like a pain in the neck on a daily basis
Annoying little bratty kid
Be glad that I can't reach you now


Jkjkjk by the way, that never happens to me but it sounded funny so whatever


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL! nice! or heres one 

Pretty, Massive prego doe
how many kids will you show 
2 lil bucks 
2 lil does
maybe three that will nip my toes 
pretty massive prego doe 
how many more days will we go? 

LOL thats to Twinkle Twinkle little star lol 
im still wiatining on the Lamancha doe to give birth im giving the woman til the 30th of the month to call my mom about her doe giving birth lol so i made that song up lol


----------

